# Firmware Build 2018.18.16 ??????? (5/29/18)



## rwsimon (Apr 16, 2018)

My car has been at Tesla service having a faulty MCU replaced (lots of problems from that.) According to the paperwork emailed to me, the car has been updated to firmware 18.18.16. Anybody else have that version? I don’t have the car as yet so I don’t know the other designation for that firmware.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

You may be the first. Haven’t heard anyone mention it yet


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

It's not listed on the firmware tracker yet, you may want to add it:
http://ev-fw.com/track-reports.php


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

I did get another update after 18.13, but the version didn't change.


----------



## rwsimon (Apr 16, 2018)

False alarm. The 18.18.16 was apparently a typo on my service receipt. I have the latest 18.18.13 like other folks.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

going to lock this then to avoid confusion


----------

